# is reptile carpet machine wasshable ?



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

alwso how do u wash it in the machine wat temp to set it at and wat to add to it ?


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

I wash mine with hose pipe in garden but if its too cold outside put it in sink with hot water and hang it to dry, never tried it in machine though but cant see it doing anything to it, hope this helps


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

Yes repti carpet is machine washable, but a scrubbing brush and warm water for even the messyest of reptiles should be fine. If you ARE going to wash it in the maching then no higher then 40'c would be advisable.


----------



## Onlinebug (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol, somthing pritty obvious but don't put any soaps or anything in there with it, you don't want the lizard getting ill now 


Lewis.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

i wash mine an acrylics with soap powder then again without


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ok thanx guys ..could i just squeeze some fairy liquid on it then put it in the washing machine then put it on 30 ..


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> ok thanx guys ..could i just squeeze some fairy liquid on it then put it in the washing machine then put it on 30 ..


omg noooooo not in the washer with fairy lol you'll have a foam bath trust me i work for hoover


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ok i will just wash it in the bath i guess ...the safest thing to do ..


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

evilangel said:


> :lol2::lol2:


i kno im stupid but oh well..


----------

